# 4th Annual Georgia Great Steak Cook-Off



## olewarthog (Jan 12, 2010)

The 4th Annual Georgia Great Steak Cook-off will be held on March 6. 2010 at the Jeff Davis Fairgrounds in Hazlehurst, GA

The Grand Champion takes home a trophy & $1000. Cash & Trophies awarded for addtional places. Complete rules and entry form are available on the website:

www.georgiagreatsteakcookoff.com

Hope to see SMF folks there!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cool Sounds like a really good time. It's not that far from home either.


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 13, 2010)

Yup. We're practically neighbors.  Load up a grill & plan on coming. Last year we had 20+ teams. We always have a great time & the payoff ain't bad either.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jan 13, 2010)

That's country out there.  I used to do some work not too far from there.  Ludowici, Odum, Screven, Baxley, Reidsville, Glennville..  Been a while since I've been to that area.


----------

